
Build a Working Game of Tetris in Conway's Game of Life (2014) - lelf
https://codegolf.stackexchange.com/questions/11880/build-a-working-game-of-tetris-in-conways-game-of-life
======
joosters
I'm going to need a faster machine :( The in-browser version just burns CPU
for me, with no visible change after a few minutes.

Another amazing game-of-life machine is the digital clock:
[https://copy.sh/life/?gist=f3413564b1fa9c69f2bad4b0400b8090&...](https://copy.sh/life/?gist=f3413564b1fa9c69f2bad4b0400b8090&step=512)
\- it's a bit less CPU hungry too

~~~
ObsoleteNerd
Even works flawlessly on Safari iOS. All these Game of Life creations are
incredible.

------
dang
A thread from 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15246348](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15246348)

A bit more:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15247935](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15247935)

~~~
Groxx
2017 post has a much-needed youtube video of the metapixels as the top
comment:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP5-iIeKXE8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP5-iIeKXE8)

I haven't been able to find one for tetris tho

------
0-_-0
Looks like the idea is to implement a cellular automaton with a different
ruleset on top of Game of Life (using so called _metapixels_ ), and then use
that to implement a CPU.

This is similar to the _Wireworld computer_. I liked this quote on its
website:

"The design was done by David Moore and Mark Owen, with the help of many
others, between 1990 and 1992. It’s a testament to our modesty that it was not
until September 2004 that we wrote up our work."

I shall start using that euphemism!

------
ramshorns
I'm impressed how well the huge GOL pattern runs in Golly, but it's not clear
where the actual Tetris board is on it. Not many of the metapixels are live at
a time so there's a lot of zooming in and out to see what's going on.

------
jojobas
Surely there should be a way to do this without so many layers of abstraction?
I guess the concept of control is too hard, but it should be possible to
simulate blocks properly falling on top of each other.

~~~
CGamesPlay
This was just the first submission to the contest. You could easily win by
coming up with a smaller way to emulate WireLife. I look forward to your
submission next year!

~~~
jojobas
I would be looking into some kind of ship that can crash into a pad and leave
a wreck that could serve as a pad itself instead.

That would not be playable tetris, but would be much more pleasing and elegant
to me.

------
NotAnOtter
TC guarantees the simulation of any program a different TC can run, that would
include Tetris. It does not include any UI or UX experience, so you definitely
COULD simulate tetris, but you might not get an easily understood UI.

Also, I pitty the cpu that has to process this

